# markland dam and pool



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

anyone fish markland dam for cat or the old dam up river boats down so we headed down river to do a little home work did c a few spots that looked reallly good one was a bend in the river up from the dam river almost did a u turn with a creek in the out side bend may get to make it down before winter


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been up there above the dam. I know those creeks are real shallow-where they go into the river anyways. There's good steep dropoffs there, but they are most everywhere on the IN side. Be very carefull near that creek, you will bottom out your boat way out in the river, approach at near idle speed & watch your depth finder. We fished one drop, put the anchor down in about 25' , the wind pushed us in top where the motor got stuck in the mud !!


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't think of the name of the creek you're talking about, I think it starts with a "B" (Bryant's ? )and there's a ramp there. I think there's a flag or some markers out there in the river to mark the channel, your motor will drag in the mud to get in there. I've never took my boat in, but I've heard they zoom thru on plane so they don't get stuck...


----------



## lark101_1999 (Apr 12, 2004)

yeah there is a ramp there just inside the creek its only 25 foot the in the main river thought it would have been deeper


----------

